# buy bacteriostatic water



## TRYER (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Im just after a site were i can buy bac water can anyone help me (uk site only)

cheers


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

www bacteriostatic water-co.uk


----------



## TRYER (Aug 30, 2009)

freddee ive tried thats site its no working properly, that is the usual site i use but for some reason its not letting me buy anything.

any other ideas mate


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_A103.php


----------



## TRYER (Aug 30, 2009)

hi glanzav

is the water in that link just sterile water ?

im after bacteriostatic water as you can pre load your pins up to a week in advanced


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Always had good service from these guys www.sms-health.com


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ as above 

always best buying afew extra bottles too, just for a rainny day so they can sometimes be basta~ds to get hold off.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If everybody is out of bac water melanotan magic usually have it


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

its bac the same they use to hand out in the needle exchange


----------



## TRYER (Aug 30, 2009)

hi kiwi just checked that site and they are out of stock, clubber your not wrong im having a nightmare tryng to get my hands on some?


----------



## TRYER (Aug 30, 2009)

glanzav said:


> its bac the same they use to hand out in the needle exchange


 how long does your growth stay active for once loaded as i like to load a weeks of pins at one time


----------



## Mickster (Nov 23, 2010)

You can get bac water by typing "bacteriostatic water UK" "bacteriostatic water" "bac water" into google,

i get mine from http://www.tantilise.com/30mlbacteriostaticwater-p-32.html

Mick


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wheres everyone buying theyre bac water from these days?

tried www bacteriostatic water-co.uk but theyre site is down?

wont be using Assured-Medical (old SMS Health) ever again, have an on going paypal dispute, wouldnt recommend using them!


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Why don't people try their needle exchange and save money?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

glanzav said:


> http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_A103.php


thats not bac water


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> wheres everyone buying theyre bac water from these days?
> 
> tried www bacteriostatic water-co.uk but theyre site is down?
> 
> wont be using Assured-Medical (old SMS Health) ever again, have an on going paypal dispute, wouldnt recommend using them!


i get mine from my sources, if your source stocks BSI i know they do their own bac water


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> i get mine from my sources, if your source stocks BSI i know they do their own bac water


yeah my source can get some i think, but usually bought online at a cheaper price. Prefer the Hospira brand.

spotted this, if buying bulk http://bacteriostaticwater.com/bacteriostatic-water


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I don't think I could ever get through 25 vials haha!


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> wheres everyone buying theyre bac water from these days?
> 
> tried www bacteriostatic water-co.uk but theyre site is down?
> 
> wont be using Assured-Medical (old SMS Health) ever again, have an on going paypal dispute, wouldnt recommend using them!


Clubber, you advise against Assured-Medical then? Looking for 4 x 30l vials, wheres best to try currently?

Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mrblonde said:


> Clubber, you advise against Assured-Medical then? Looking for 4 x 30l vials, wheres best to try currently?
> 
> Cheers


yes mate, would totally avoid Assured Medical. Shame as when they were SMS i never had any issues. Then first time i use AM i get screwed and have to open a PayPal dispute for the first time ever! Had zero replies to any emails, including those from my PP dispute. ****e!

luckly my source has scored some. So stocking up.

Bac water isnt legal to sell so surprised its hard to buy online in the UK?

seems alot of MT2 sites and Peptides sites have completely gone too?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Anyone use the bac water from purepeptidesuk?

Is it the hospira?

I got some last time I got some Peps but cannot remember where for the life of me..must be getting old.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I Just got mine last week from Bacteriostatic Water | Peptides UK and it arrived the next day!


----------

